# Wi-Fi News > Νέα από ελληνικά sites >  KTΠ και ενημέρωση για wireless hotspots

## 123456789

Από το site: http://www.ktpae.gr

Ενημέρωση για wireless hotspots:

http://www.ktpae.gr/wh.php

Η.

----------


## dti

Ευχαριστούμε για το link (αν και τα μέλη του Συλλόγου το είχαμε ήδη).

Διαβάζοντας λοιπόν στα γρήγορα τον Οδηγό Υποβολής, στη σελίδα 11 αναφέρει:




> Τα σημεία ασύρματης ευρυζωνικής πρόσβασης που θα δημιουργηθούν θα πρέπει:
> 
> .
> .
> Να είναι δηλωμένα στην Εθνική Επιτροπή Τηλεπικοινωνιών & Ταχυδρομείων (ΕΕΤΤ) εφόσον είναι μόνιμα εγκατεστημένα σε σταθερή θέση και δεν λειτουργούν εντός περίκλειστων ιδιωτικών εγκαταστάσεων, σύμφωνα με τις ισχύουσες διατάξεις ( http://www.eett.gr/gr_pages/telec/wirel ... ionsGr.pdf )


Σύμφωνα με τα παραπάνω είναι δυνατή η λειτουργία των σημείων ασύρματης ευρυζωνικής πρόσβασης και σε εξωτερικούς χώρους.
Οι οδηγίες της ΕΕΤΤ που περιλαμβάνονται στο πιο πάνω link αναφέρονται φυσικά στη δήλωση για ζεύξη για ιδία χρήση από σημείο σε σημείο...  ::  
Προσωπικά πιστεύω οτι δεν πρόκειται για ιδία χρήση ούτε φυσικά για ζεύξη σημείου προς σημείο...

Στη σελίδα 15 του Οδηγού Υποβολής που αναφέρεται στις Δαπάνες προμήθειας Εξοπλισμού λειτουργίας του hotspot, αναγράφεται:




> Για κεραίες που θα εγκατασταθούν σε εσωτερικούς χώρους:
> - μέγιστη ισχύ εκπομπής <=100mW
> - κέρδος (gain) <= 10 dbi
> 
> Για κεραίες που θα εγκατασταθούν σε εξωτερικούς χώρους:
> - Εύρος κάλυψης (οριζόντιο πλάτος δέσμης) <= 120 μοίρες
> - κέρδος (gain) <= 14 dbi


Πουθενά δεν αναφέρεται οτι τα access points θα πρέπει να έχουν ρυθμιζόμενη ισχύ (ειδικά αυτά που προορίζονται για χρήση σε εξωτερικούς χώρους σε συνδυασμό με κεραίες με σχετικά υψηλό gain) και οτι η συνολική ισχύς EIRP δεν πρέπει να ξεπερνά τα 20 dbm (100 mW).
Επομένως να αναμένουμε αύξηση του θορύβου, ενώ δεν αποκλείεται σε εξωτερικούς χώρους να δείτε κάποια hotspots να εκπέμπουν σε κάποια χιλιόμετρα απόσταση (εν αγνοία των ιδιοκτητών των συγκεκριμένων χώρων).  ::

----------


## Alexandros

Οι οδηγίες υποβολής δεν αντικαθιστούν τη νομοθεσία που ορίζει την μέγιστη ισχύ EIRP στα 20dbm. Προφανώς απαιτείται ενημέρωση αυτών που θα υποβάλουν και υλοποιήσουν τις προτάσεις βέβαια.

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## papashark

Πάντως αφού μιλάει για εξωτερικούς χώρους θα υπάρχουν 2 προβλήματα.

1) Ο κανονισμός των 2.4 για "ιδία χρήση" δεν καλύπτει τα hot spots σε εξωτερικούς χώρους.

2) Όσοι βάλουν εξωτερικές κεραίες, θα μπλέξουν με άδειες για κεραιοσυστήματα όπου θα γίνει το μπάχαλο της αρκούδας........

Πρόκειτε για ακόμα μία κακοφτιαγμενη ιστορία.... Θα ξεκινήσει έναν καβγά μεταξύ των υπηρεσιών, θα μπλέξει τον κόσμο, και θα καταλήξουμε πάλι σε ημινόμιμες, ημιπαράνομες και καραπαράνομες λύσεις.....

Λένε που λένε για εξωτερικούς χώρους, γιατί δεν λένε πόσα πρέπει να πληρώσουν στην ΕΕΤΤ και ποιός κανονισμός θα τους διέπει ?

----------


## dti

> Πρόκειτε για ακόμα μία κακοφτιαγμενη ιστορία.... Θα ξεκινήσει έναν καβγά μεταξύ των υπηρεσιών, θα μπλέξει τον κόσμο, και θα καταλήξουμε πάλι σε ημινόμιμες, ημιπαράνομες και καραπαράνομες λύσεις.....


'Η θα αναγκάσει την ΕΕΤΤ να βγάλει νέο κανονισμό, πιο κοντά στην πραγματικότητα, για να βολευθούν τα hotspots, ίσως κι εμείς.
Εδώ είναι που χρειάζεται ο Σύλλογος ώστε να παρέμβει εγκαίρως...

----------


## papashark

> 'Η θα αναγκάσει την ΕΕΤΤ να βγάλει νέο κανονισμό, πιο κοντά στην πραγματικότητα, για να βολευθούν τα hotspots, ίσως κι εμείς.
> Εδώ είναι που χρειάζεται ο Σύλλογος ώστε να παρέμβει εγκαίρως...


Κρίνωντας από το πόσο γρήγορα ανταποκρίθηκε η ΕΕΤΤ στις πιέσεις της ΚτΠ για τις adsl, τότε είμαι σίγουρος ότι μέχρι να αλλάξει τον κανονισμό η ΕΕΤΤ, θα έχουμε εγκαταλήψει το WiFi.....  ::  


Δεν είναι απλά να αλλάξει ο κανονισμός. Ολόκληρη η φιλοσοφία της ΕΕΤΤ όσο αναφορά την εκμετέλευση του ραδιοφάσματος θα πρέπει να αλλάξει.

Ανοίγοντας για εμπορική εκμετάλευση μία συχνότητα χωρίς να πληρώνουν οι επιχηρήσεις στην ΕΕΤΤ, τότε θα συμπαρασύρει όλες τις συχνότητες.....

Δεν συμφωνώ με την φιλοσοφία της εκμετάλευσης του ραδιοφάσματος της ΕΕΤΤ, αλλά με βολεύει αφάνταστα αυτήν την στιγμή.

----------


## dti

> Οι οδηγίες υποβολής δεν αντικαθιστούν τη νομοθεσία που ορίζει την μέγιστη ισχύ EIRP στα 20dbm. Προφανώς απαιτείται ενημέρωση αυτών που θα υποβάλουν και υλοποιήσουν τις προτάσεις βέβαια.
> 
> Αλέξανδρος


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα, απλά ήθελα να θίξω το γεγονός οτι δεν υπάρχει κάτι γραμμένο που να ευαισθητοποιεί τους υποψήφιους wisps για τα επιτρεπόμενα όρια εκπομπής.
Ούτε είδα να αναγράφεται κάτι για πιθανές παρεμβολές, ή οτι η μπάντα είναι ελεύθερη (κρατώ μια επιφύλαξη, δεν βρήκα χρόνο να διαβάσω προσεχτικά το πλήρες κείμενο).

Επιπλέον, από την παραδοχή οτι επιτρέπονται links σε εξωτερικούς χώρους, ακόμη κι αν τηρηθούν τα νόμιμα όρια εκπομπής, προκύπτει οτι κανονικά και με το νόμο (και με χρηματοδότηση) μπορεί να στηθεί *και* ασύρματο backbone με κεραίες μέχρι 14 dbi.
ΟΚ δεν θα φθάνουν πολύ μακριά, αλλά μπορούν να γεμίσουν με θόρυβο μεγάλη περιοχή και να πιάσουν τα λιγοστά διαθέσιμα κανάλια.

Ή κάποιοι να εκμεταλλευθούν το γεγονός οτι το σήμα ταξιδεύει κάποια χιλιόμετρα κι εφόσον έχουν καλή θέα, να ψάξουν να βρούν πελάτες που δεν θα κάθονται στα τραπεζάκια τους αλλά στο σπίτι τους μέσα (π.χ. φανταστείτε λοιπόν 2 sector, 12 dbi, 120 μοιρών η καθεμιά, σαν αυτές που έχω στον κόμβο μου, εγκατεστημένες πάνω στο Zeppelin στο Αττικό Αλσος. Καλύπτει πανεύκολα όχι μονο τα τραπεζάκια του αλλά επιπλέον Κυψέλη και Γαλάτσι...). Και με όλα αυτά που αναφέρουν οι οδηγίες (roaming, πάροχοι, υλοποιητές, κλπ.) σαφώς προδιαθέτουν όποιον γνωρίζει, οτι πάμε προς πλήρη εμπορευματοποίηση της μπάντας.  ::  
Δεν ξέρω πόσοι θα προλάβουν μέχρι τέλος Μαΐου, αλλά κάποιοι που περίμεναν πώς και πώς τόσο καιρό, σίγουρα θα είναι έτοιμοι.

----------


## papashark

> Επιπλέον, από την παραδοχή οτι επιτρέπονται links σε εξωτερικούς χώρους, ακόμη κι αν τηρηθούν τα νόμιμα όρια εκπομπής, προκύπτει οτι κανονικά και με το νόμο (και με χρηματοδότηση) μπορεί να στηθεί *και* ασύρματο backbone με κεραίες μέχρι 14 dbi.
> ΟΚ δεν θα φθάνουν πολύ μακριά, αλλά μπορούν να γεμίσουν με θόρυβο μεγάλη περιοχή και να πιάσουν τα λιγοστά διαθέσιμα κανάλια.


Όχι, η ΚτΠ μπορεί να γράψει ότι βλακείες θέλει, αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι ακόμα και εάν της χρηματοδοτήση, ότι αυτές οι βλακείες θα είναι νόμιμες. Μπορεί να είναι ένας μοχλός πίεσεις, αλλά με τίποτα νόμιμες....




> Ή κάποιοι να εκμεταλλευθούν το γεγονός οτι το σήμα ταξιδεύει κάποια χιλιόμετρα κι εφόσον έχουν καλή θέα, να ψάξουν να βρούν πελάτες που δεν θα κάθονται στα τραπεζάκια τους αλλά στο σπίτι τους μέσα (π.χ. φανταστείτε λοιπόν 2 sector, 12 dbi, 120 μοιρών η καθεμιά, σαν αυτές που έχω στον κόμβο μου, εγκατεστημένες πάνω στο Zeppelin στο Αττικό Αλσος. Καλύπτει πανεύκολα όχι μονο τα τραπεζάκια του αλλά επιπλέον Κυψέλη και Γαλάτσι...). Και με όλα αυτά που αναφέρουν οι οδηγίες (roaming, πάροχοι, υλοποιητές, κλπ.) σαφώς προδιαθέτουν όποιον γνωρίζει, οτι πάμε προς πλήρη εμπορευματοποίηση της μπάντας.


Εάν υπάρχουν σταθεροί πελάτες, τότε θα θέλουν και αυτοί να υποβάλλουν κανονικές αιτήσεις.

Όμως, όσο μιλάμε για εμπορική εκμετάλευση, τότε δεν εμπίπτουν στον νόμο περί "ιδίας χρήσης", και πάμε στα 5000€ ανα ΑΡ και 2500€ ανά άκρο.

2500 ευρώ τον χρόνο (χωρίς να μετράω καν το κόστος του ΑΡ) είναι περί τα 200 ευρώ τον μήνα, κοινώς παραπάνω από ότι κάνει λιανική το 1mbit με γραμμή και ιντερνετ από την vivodi. Με λίγα λόγια απλά δεν συμφέρει.......



Πρέπει να έχουμε όμως υπόψιν μας, ότι όσο γίνει το νομικό πλαίσιο πιο εύκολο από εμάς, τόσο πιο εύκολα θα γίνει και για τις εταιρείες......

----------


## dti

> Όχι, η ΚτΠ μπορεί να γράψει ότι βλακείες θέλει, αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι ακόμα και εάν της χρηματοδοτήση, ότι αυτές οι βλακείες θα είναι νόμιμες. Μπορεί να είναι ένας μοχλός πίεσεις, αλλά με τίποτα νόμιμες....


Πού βλέπεις την παρανομία στο παρακάτω σενάριο:
Εξωτερική εγκατάσταση cisco ap ρυθμισμένο στα 5 mW , κεραία 14άρα sector, καλώδιο και pigtail, εγκατεστημένα σε ηλεκτρολογικό κουτί σε εξωτερικό τοίχο σε μία καφετέρια π.χ. πάνω στο Λυκαβηττό. Η sector κοιτάζει "πιάτο" Κολωνάκι, Παγκράτι, Καισαριανή, Ζωγράφου.
Ο wisp υποβάλει στην ΕΕΤΤ τη σχετική δήλωση και είναι εντελώς τυπικός σε ότι προβλέπεται από τους όρους της χρηματοδότησης.
Αν παραβλέψουμε το γεγονός της ύπαρξης θορύβου στο συγκεκριμένο σημείο, που μάλλον δεν θα επηρεάζει τόσο πολύ τοπικά, τί τον νοιάζει τον wisp αν κάποιος βρίσκεται στο σπίτι του στο Κολωνάκι και συνδέεται ή αν βρίσκεται πάνω στον Αη-Γιώργη στο Λυκαβηττό. Από τη στιγμή που του πούλησε την κάρτα πρόσβασης (που ενδεχομένως του προσφέρει και roaming υπηρεσίες) είναι θέμα του client με ποιόν τρόπο θα κάνει χρήση της υπηρεσίας (με pda, με centrino laptop, ακόμη κι από το σπίτι του με εξωτερική κεραία ή και με εσωτερική, αν είναι κοντά). Αν τώρα παρανομεί ο client εκπέμποντας με παραπάνω ισχύ, αυτό δεν πρέπει να ενδιαφέρει ή επηρεάζει τον wisp, ούτε και είναι δουλειά του να το ελέγξει.
Η μόνη περίπτωση που θα μπορούσε να ελεγχθεί κάπως η κατάσταση θα ήταν αν ο wisp υποχρεωνόταν να χρησιμοποιήσει ισχύ αρκετά κάτω από τα 20 dbm στις εξωτερικές εγκαταστάσεις, ενεργοποιώντας ταυτόχρονα κάποιο χαρακτηριστικό που έχουν μερικά ακριβά access points που ορίζουν αυτά την μέγιστη ισχύ εκπομπής της κάρτας του client (δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει, υπάρχει όμως αυτή η επιλογή στα cisco 1200, κλπ.).




> Πρέπει να έχουμε όμως υπόψιν μας, ότι όσο γίνει το νομικό πλαίσιο πιο εύκολο από εμάς, τόσο πιο εύκολα θα γίνει και για τις εταιρείες......


Γι αυτό είχα γράψει παλιότερα οτι θα πρέπει να αλλάξει ο κανονισμός της ΕΕΤΤ...
Αν συνεχιστεί αυτή η ανοχή προς εμάς, πιστεύω οτι θα υπάρξει ακόμη μεγαλύτερη ανοχή σε παρανομίες και καταστρατηγήσεις της μπάντας από επιχειρηματίες...
Ακόμη κι αν δεν επιτραπεί το wireless internet επίσημα, ανεπίσημα θα είναι πάντα πολύ ελκυστικό για πολλούς επίδοξους wisps.

----------


## papashark

> Πού βλέπεις την παρανομία στο παρακάτω σενάριο:
> Εξωτερική εγκατάσταση cisco ap ρυθμισμένο στα 5 mW , κεραία 14άρα sector, καλώδιο και pigtail, εγκατεστημένα σε ηλεκτρολογικό κουτί σε εξωτερικό τοίχο σε μία καφετέρια π.χ. πάνω στο Λυκαβηττό. Η sector κοιτάζει "πιάτο" Κολωνάκι, Παγκράτι, Καισαριανή, Ζωγράφου.
> Ο wisp υποβάλει στην ΕΕΤΤ τη σχετική δήλωση και είναι εντελώς τυπικός σε ότι προβλέπεται από τους όρους της χρηματοδότησης.


Εκτός από την σχετική δήλωση (που δεν χρειάζετε) ο Wisp θα πρέπει να πληρώσει και τα τέλη χρήσης της συχνότητας, και για το ΑΡ, αλλά και για κάθε σταθερό client.

Σου θυμίζω ότι πρώτον ο κανονισμός για τους 2.4 αφορά λινκ για ιδία χρήση και όχι για εμπορική χρήση, και αφετέρου ότι το κόστος χρήσης ραδιοσυχνότητας ανέρχετε περίπου στο ποσό των 5,000 ευρώ για το ΑΡ και σε 2,500 ευρώ για κάθε client που έχει περίπου. Έτσι με 10 client, θα έχει κόστος χρήσης ραδιοσυχνότητας 3000/χρόνο = 250€/μήνα, κοινώς πολύ περισσότερα από όσο κάνει όχι μόνο το 1mbit του ΟΤΕ, αλλά και τα 2mbit της vivodi σε sDSL (symmetric 2up/2down), και δεν μιλάμε για τα υπόλοιπα έξοδα, εγκατάσταση, συντήρηση, κλπ, και ούτε για πλάκα δεν συζητάμε για availability......






> Γι αυτό είχα γράψει παλιότερα οτι θα πρέπει να αλλάξει ο κανονισμός της ΕΕΤΤ...
> Αν συνεχιστεί αυτή η ανοχή προς εμάς, πιστεύω οτι θα υπάρξει ακόμη μεγαλύτερη ανοχή σε παρανομίες και καταστρατηγήσεις της μπάντας από επιχειρηματίες...
> Ακόμη κι αν δεν επιτραπεί το wireless internet επίσημα, ανεπίσημα θα είναι πάντα πολύ ελκυστικό για πολλούς επίδοξους wisps.


Καμία σχέση....
Η ανοχή προς εμάς στηρίζετε στην νομική ερμηνεία που δίνουμε εμείς έναντι αυτών στον νόμο, κάτι που το γνωρίζουμε και οι δύο πλευρές.
Η ανοχή προς αυτούς που εκπέμπουν με υπερβολική ισχύ, έγγυτε στο γεγονός ότι δεν έχουν κάνει ακόμα ελέγχους, όταν κάνουν θα πάρει και εμάς η μπάλα.
Προς αυτούς που κάνουν εμπορική εκμετάλευση δεν υπάρχει απλά ανοχή, όποιος κάνει καταγγελεία θα δει γρήγορα τα αποτελέσματα. Ας πάει κάποιος στην Λάρισα, ας κάνει συμβόλαιο με την intrastet και μετά ας στήλει το συμβόλαιο στην ΕΕΤΤ......

----------


## Achille

> ... ενεργοποιώντας ταυτόχρονα κάποιο χαρακτηριστικό που έχουν μερικά ακριβά access points που ορίζουν αυτά την μέγιστη ισχύ εκπομπής της κάρτας του client (δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει, υπάρχει όμως αυτή η επιλογή στα cisco 1200, κλπ.).


Αν η κάρτα του client είναι Cisco, αλλιώς αποκλείεται να λειτουργεί.

Ακόμα και με Cisco κάρτα, πιθανότατα να είναι εύκολο να το παρακάμψεις.

----------


## Alexandros

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> ... ενεργοποιώντας ταυτόχρονα κάποιο χαρακτηριστικό που έχουν μερικά ακριβά access points που ορίζουν αυτά την μέγιστη ισχύ εκπομπής της κάρτας του client (δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει, υπάρχει όμως αυτή η επιλογή στα cisco 1200, κλπ.).
> 
> 
> Αν η κάρτα του client είναι Cisco, αλλιώς αποκλείεται να λειτουργεί.
> 
> Ακόμα και με Cisco κάρτα, πιθανότατα να είναι εύκολο να το παρακάμψεις.


Αυτά τα χαρακτηριστικά (World mode) κύριο σκοπό έχουν να βοηθήσουν αυτούς που θέλουν να είναι νόμιμοι ή οικολόγοι. Σίγουρα παρακάμπτονται αν κάποιος θέλει αλλά όχι απαραίτητα από τους περιστασιακούς χρήστες που συνδέονται παροδικά σε ένα hotspot.

Σε σχέση με το ποιοί clients υποστηρίζουν αυτό το mode συνεργασίας με τα AP νομίζω ότι ήταν να μπει και στο CCX (Cisco Compatible Extensions) specification οπότε θα έχει πολύ ευρύτερη υποστήριξη από κατασκευαστές αλλά δεν έιμαι σίγουρος για το ποιά είναι η κατάσταση επί του παρόντος.

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## papashark

Μην χάνετε από το δάσος βλέποντας το δέντρο.

Εάν περιμένετε ότι θα σεβαστούν τα νόμιμα όρια στα hot spots είστε τραγικά γελασμένοι.......

Εδώ πέτυχα σε ένα από τα πολλά marketing links που βρίσκει κάθε τόσο ο dti, ένα super duper προίον, το οποίο ο κατασκευαστής περίφανα διαφήμιζε ότι βγάζει 40+ db οπότε πέρναγε και μέσα από τους τοίχους.....

----------


## dti

> Εκτός από την σχετική δήλωση (που δεν χρειάζετε) ο Wisp θα πρέπει να πληρώσει και τα τέλη χρήσης της συχνότητας, και για το ΑΡ, αλλά και για κάθε σταθερό client.
> 
> Σου θυμίζω ότι πρώτον ο κανονισμός για τους 2.4 αφορά λινκ για ιδία χρήση και όχι για εμπορική χρήση, και αφετέρου ότι το κόστος χρήσης ραδιοσυχνότητας ανέρχετε περίπου στο ποσό των 5,000 ευρώ για το ΑΡ και σε 2,500 ευρώ για κάθε client που έχει περίπου. Έτσι με 10 client, θα έχει κόστος χρήσης ραδιοσυχνότητας 3000/χρόνο = 250€/μήνα, κοινώς πολύ περισσότερα από όσο κάνει όχι μόνο το 1mbit του ΟΤΕ, αλλά και τα 2mbit της vivodi σε sDSL (symmetric 2up/2down), και δεν μιλάμε για τα υπόλοιπα έξοδα, εγκατάσταση, συντήρηση, κλπ, και ούτε για πλάκα δεν συζητάμε για availability......


Πάλι τα μπερδεύεις... Σαν "wisp" εγώ δεν εννοώ κάποιον σαν την intrastet κλπ. αλλά αυτόν που χρηματοδοτήθηκε για να στήσει κάποιο hotspot. 
Και το παράδειγμά μου ήταν πολύ συγκεκριμένο: hotspot εξωτερικό με νόμιμα όρια εκπομπής, νόμιμα χαρτιά, απόλυτα τυπικός ο ιδοκτήτης με τα όσα προβλέπονται στους όρους της χρηματοδότησης.
Από πού συμπεραίνεις οτι θα πρέπει να πληρώσει τα τέλη αυτά που ανέφερες;
Μία δήλωση στην ΕΕΤΤ και ξεμπέρδεψε.

----------


## Achille

Τα hotspots προϋποθέτουν mobile clients.

Αν ο κάτοχος του hotspot διαφημίζει ότι σου στήνει μια κεραία στην ταράτσα και παίρνεις internet από το hotspot του, δεν είσαι mobile client, και είναι παράνομος.

Αν εσύ το κάνεις χωρίς να το γνωρίζει (και φτάνει το σήμα τόσο μακριά ώστε να το λαμβάνεις) είναι άλλη ιστορία, υποθέτω πάντως ότι δεν θα σε συμφέρει οικονομικά να το κάνεις, αν κρίνω από τις τιμές που έχουν τα hotspots μέχρι σήμερα (όσα υπάρχουν).

----------


## papashark

Στο ξαναλέω.

Για να εκπέμπεις στο ραδιοφάσμα, σε οποιοδήποτε συχνότητα, πρέπει να το επιτρέπει η ΕΕΤΤ και να σου δώσει άδεια.

Από την υποχρέωση λήψης άδειας απαλλάσονται ορισμένες συχνότητες με συγκεκριμένα μηχανήματα, με συγκεκριμένη ισχύ, για συγκεκριμένους λόγους.

Έτσι σύμφωνα με τον κανονισμό των 2.4, πρέπει να έχει μηχανήματα που εκπέμπουν με DSSS διαμόρφωση, είναι συμβατά με τον ETSI 300-324 (δεν θυμάμαι ποιός είναι ο σωστός), μέχρι 100mw/20db EIRP, και με σκοπό την ιδία χρήση.

Τα εμπορικά Hot spots δεν είναι ιδία χρήση (για τα free spots θέλει μεγάλη κουβέντα), οπότε δεν υπάγωγονται στην εξαίρεση από την υποχρέωση λήψης άδειας, οπότε πας υποχρεωτικά και παίρνεις άδεια και πληρώνεις το μπουγιουρντί.

Τόσο απλά.

----------


## dti

Αφού δήλωση για ιδία χρήση θα κάνει ...σύμφωνα με όσα λένε οι οδηγίες. 

Εκτός κι αν αλλάξει ο κανονισμός. Αλλά και ν' αλλάξει και να υποχρεωθεί κάποιος να πληρώσει τα τέλη χρήσης της ραδιοσυχνότητας, πάλι κατά ένα πολύ μεγάλο μέρος θα χρηματοδοτηθεί και γι αυτά τα έξοδα!

----------


## papashark

Βρε δεν πανε οι οδηγείες να λένε ότι θέλουνε.....

ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΙΔΙΑ ΧΡΗΣΗ, άρα ΔΕΝ ΑΠΑΛΛΑΣΕΤΕ από την υποχρέωση λήψης άδειας εκχώρησης ραδιοσυχνότητας σε μη αποκλειστική χρήση, οπότε μετά θα πληρώσει και τέλη χρήσης ραδιοφάσματος.

Δεν συνεχίζώ άλλο αυτή την συζήτηση όμως, απορώ με τον ευατό μου που ασχολούμε μαζί σου και με θέματα επιχορηγήσεων της ΚτΠ........

Και πάλι χάνουμε το δάσος και κολάμε στα δέντρα.....

----------


## dti

Μα το θέμα δεν είναι οι επιχορηγήσεις! 
Το θέμα είναι τί θα γίνει με τον κανονισμό της ΕΕΤΤ! Κι αν θυμάσαι, την προοπτική για εμπορική χρήση της μπάντας μέσω των hotspots ο τύπος που είχαμε μιλήσει, την θεωρούσε δεδομένη. 
Για να μη λέμε όμως υποθέσεις, έχει ακούσει κανείς να πληρώνουν τα hotspots σε κάποια άλλη χώρα, τέλη χρήσης της μπάντας;

----------


## papashark

Από ότι ξέρω δεν πληρώνουν σε άλλες χώρες, αλλά έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν έχει καμία σχέση όλο το ελληνικό νομικό πλαίσιο όσο αναφορά το ραδιοφάσμα με την υπόλοιπη ευρώπη.

Βέβαια και στην υπόλοιπη ευρώπη δεν συμβαίνουν τα άλλα 2 παράδοξα που συμβαίνουν στην ελλάδα. Το πρώτο είναι το υπέρογκο κόστος για τις adsl (που σβήνει σιγά σιγά), και το δεύτερο οι αγορές είναι ποιό ανοιχτές και απελευθερωμένες. Έτσι δεν υπάρχουν awmn στην υπόλοιπη ευρώπη, επειδή δεν υπήρχε η ανάγκη τους στον βαθμό που υπάρχει εδώ. Εκεί το broadband είναι φθηνό και δεδομένο, και κανένας γύφτος δεν θα προτιμήσει να βάλει κεραία για να πιάνει το hot spot ώστε να μπαίνει ασύρματα αντί να πάρει adsl ή cable. Το ίδιο σε λίγο καιρό θα ισχύ και εδώ. Με τις τιμές που είχε βγάλει η πΟΤΕΝΕΤ, με 5 κάρτες των 10€/3ωρών (άρα 15 ώρες, ήτοι μισή ώρα την ημέρα) καλύπτεις το συνολικό μηναίο κόστος για adsl.

Έξω τα hot spots έχουν τοπική εμβέλεια και δεν τους ενδιαφέρει τι γίνετε παραέξω, γιατί ελάχιστοι έχουν μακρινά λινκ, ειδικά στις μεγάλες πόλεις. Εάν είχαμε και εμείς πριν από 3 χρόνια adsl με 40€, τότε σήμερα αντί το awmn να μετράει λινκς, θα μετρούσε ΑΡς μονάχα.......

Βέβαια άμα πας στην αγγλία θα δεις διάφορα άλλα περίεργα, όπως 1 λίρα το λίνκ για τους 5 γίγα......

Όσο αναφορά τον τύπο, μάλλον να αποφύγει το δεδομένο όπως λες ήθελε, παρά να το εφαρμώσει.

----------


## lambrosk

Να ρίξω και εγώ ένα καρφί τώρα;  ::  
Κάποια γνωστή εταιρεία I*t*r*e* H*l*a* παρέχει 512KBps γραμμή Ιντερνετ μέσα απο τους 2,4GHz σε άλλη γνωστή εταιρεία και δεν νομίζω ότι πληρώνουν τα παραπάνω ποσά 2500-5000€ που είπε ο papashark το μήνα.
Το λινκ τους μάλιστα βρίσκεται σε περιοχή με έντονη και παράνομης ισχύος δραστηριότητα που για να δουλεύει σωστά δουλεύει και αυτό με παράνομη ισχύ και είναι το γνωστό με Tunneling για όσους έχουν κάνει scans τελευταία...Εγώ ΞΑΝΑ-προτείνω να προθυμοποιηθώ να κανονίσω μια συνάντηση με κάποιους απο αυτές τις εταιρείες να τους εξηγήσουμε κάποια πράγματα που μπορεί να αγνοούν αθέμητα ή ηθελημένα.
Και να ξεκαθαρίσουμε την όλη κατάσταση.

----------


## dti

> Βέβαια και στην υπόλοιπη ευρώπη δεν συμβαίνουν τα άλλα 2 παράδοξα που συμβαίνουν στην ελλάδα. Το πρώτο είναι το υπέρογκο κόστος για τις adsl (που σβήνει σιγά σιγά), και το δεύτερο οι αγορές είναι ποιό ανοιχτές και απελευθερωμένες. Έτσι δεν υπάρχουν awmn στην υπόλοιπη ευρώπη, επειδή δεν υπήρχε η ανάγκη τους στον βαθμό που υπάρχει εδώ.


Στην υπόλοιπη Ευρώπη που αναφέρεσαι να σου θυμίσω οτι υπάρχουν αρκετά wireless communities π.χ. στην Ισπανία που έχει καλύτερες τιμές στο broadband Internet, αλλά και στη Μ. Βρετανία, Γαλλία, Βέλγιο (που είναι πάμφθηνο το adsl). Πιθανότατα δεν έχουν φθάσει στο επίπεδο του awmn, αλλά μη ξεχνάς οτι συνήθως η Ευρώπη γενικά ακολουθεί με κάποια καθυστέρηση τις ΗΠΑ (όπου το broadband internet είναι φθηνό). Στις ΗΠΑ λοιπόν γιατί υπάρχουν τόσα community groups;
Υπενθυμίζω για ιστορικούς λόγους το πρώτο μήνυμα στην ιστορία του athenswireless που δημοσιεύθηκε στο παλιό forum στα delphiforums. Εκεί αναφέρεται σαν παράδειγμα το πολύ γνωστό μας seattlewireless:




> General - kalws ir8ate 
> From: aangelis 2/3/2002 9:14 pm 
> To: ALL 
> 
> kalws ir8ate kai deite afto.. 
> http://seattlewireless.net/index.cgi/FrontPage 
> mipws ir9e i wra na ftiaksoume ena metropolitiko free diktio 
> stin a9ina kai stis alles megales polois tis elladas? 
> 
> ...

----------

